# Solved: Dreamweaver CS5 and Mysql and MyPhpAdmin



## maxwinston (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm extremely pressed for time and I'm trying to setup a large dynamic website. Under the configurations
setting of Dreamweaver CS5 for a local testing server and the site designation file I keep getting an error message when I try the test connection option. The error message states that the testing server doesn't map to site url prefix. Also it won't let me implement any of dynamic PHP files. I can open them but it states "Dynamically-related files could not be resolved because the site definition is not correct for the server". I have the Dreamweaver CS5 book and I have tried following each step countless times yet it just doesn't work. I am now totally behind schedule on my project development, and I just don't have the time to spend weeks trying get this to work. I am not at all a beginner with PC's, (I've done some C#, C++ programming, HTML), and I am a fast learner yet even so this is one of the most ridiculous problems in Dreamweaver CS5 I have am come across. I'm hoping I've just made a simple mistake and it's not a major programmatical bug. The other odd fact is the majority of everything seems to be working. Meaning, I can designate file location for both localhost and local site and access, sychronize, and upload files. However it won't allow my PHP file extentions to work entirely. I can upload them and access them, and make changes to the code. Yet the program won't allow any dynamic PHP functionality. As I had stated in the above paragraph it states "Dynamically-related files could not be resolved because the site definition is not correct for the server".

Under basic configuration settings:

Site Information

Site name: Internal HPL

Local Site Folder: D:\Program Files\Adobe\DW-CIB\Test Site\Test_Ent_Site\wamp\www\Internal HPL\

Then under server configuration settings:

I set the Server name as: LocalPhp

Connect using: Local/Network

Server Folder: D:\Program Files\Adobe\DW-CIB\Test Site\Test_Ent_Site\wamp\www\Internal HPL\

Web URL: http://localhost:80/DW-CIB/Test Site/Test_En_Site/wamp/www/Internal HPL

Then under advanced configuration setting I set the correct Server Model to PHP Mysql

Also my Wampserver 2.0 is running fine, and the tested the Port which is also accessible.

SOMEONE, ANYONE, PLEASE HELP!


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

This is a reason I don't like WAMP -- stuff like this.
I'd much rather use a dedicated system on the LAN, or even a VM with it's own IP access.


----------



## maxwinston (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey Lordsmurf do you know (or know any one that could answer this question), of any alternative testing server environments like Wamp 2.0, where I could start testing Php file extentions for a fairly large site?

Any altruistic advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

WAMP can work well in this setup I believe that you have incorrect paths and configuration.

I have WAMP in the root of my C drive and there is a folder under that called www where all my sites files sit. In the 'Site Definition >Advanced > Remote Info' I have Access: Local/Network and Remote Folder: C:\wamp\www. In Site Definition >Advanced > Testing Server' I have Access: Local/Network and Testing Server Folder: C:\wamp\www Server Model: PHP MySQL and URL Prefix: http://localhost/

These settings work perfectly for me. If you now compare these with yours and adjust yours as appropriate then you should be able to get up and running.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

maxwinston said:


> Hey Lordsmurf do you know (or know any one that could answer this question), of any alternative testing server environments like Wamp 2.0, where I could start testing Php file extentions for a fairly large site? Any altruistic advice would be much appreciated!


A Mac mini (about $675) using MAMP works quite well. Access it over your LAN. You can even change your local Windows HOSTS file to redirect your domain name to that machine, so it's like the site is in your own home or office. When done, simply move it to the public server.

It works better than on-machine dev.


----------



## maxwinston (Dec 17, 2010)

hey colinsp thank so much for the advice. I recently got it working amazingly well, but I had to switch over to Xampp. Again thanks so much for the advice and I hope you have a great Christmas!


----------



## maxwinston (Dec 17, 2010)

Lordsmurf I thank you also again for your altruistic advice, and positive comments. I also wish you a great Christmas, and prosperity in your Internet endeavors.


----------



## gwashington (Jul 2, 2007)

..same items in differnt locations DW pointing to the wrong one?


----------

